# Double pane windows



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi fellow Cruzers, 
don't hit me with the stick, but does our cruzes (gen 2, premier 17) have double pane windows?
Also, are you satisfied with the cabin noise(absence of the noise), did someone tried to improve it?
Thanks!


----------

